# Hens eating their eggs



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

How do I stop my chickens from eating their own eggs


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You can try to put wooden or ceramic eggs in the nest. Let then beat their beaks on those, and they may quit. It's really a hard habit to break.


----------



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

I've tried that but they don't always lay in their boxes they have them on the floor a lot and those are the ones they eat


----------



## thumper347 (Jul 17, 2012)

Had the same problem over the summer. I added some mother of pearl to their feed and they stopped eating the eggs.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

thumper347 said:


> Had the same problem over the summer. I added some mother of pearl to their feed and they stopped eating the eggs.


that's good advice, mine will only eat them when they get broken

i think i would try to train them to only lay in the nest box OP
lock them in the coop for a couple of weeks & see how it goes
golfballs in the best boxes can also help

good luck


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

Oystershell calcium makes the egg shell harder to break but a determined bird needs golf balls or wooden eggs for sure!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lbcoats said:


> Oystershell calcium makes the egg shell harder to break but a determined bird needs golf balls or wooden eggs for sure!


 unless they stop they sould go in the pot
most young hens will not eat eggs but old ones somethimes do


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

What are you feeding them? Is it possible that they are needing/wanting more protein in the diet?

You can also try keeping the nests/laying area as dark as possible.

Collect often.

Several years ago I was successful breaking them of egg eating by rearranging the coop. I think I just shook things up enough.

Kaax


----------

